# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  Jebao Wavemaker Circulation Pumps

## Gary R

Jebao Wavemaker Circulation Pump WP10 WP25 WP40 WP60 Pumps Marine Aquatic Powerhead


jebao%20wp25%20510.jpg



All WP Circulation Pumps are supplied complete with Pump, Pump Controller, and UK Power Supply and are the latest 2013/2014 Versions.



WP40%20510.jpg

Dimensions.
 WP-10 = 57mm Wide x 75mm Long
 WP-25 = 75mm Wide x 100mm Long.
 WP-40 =100mm Wide x 130mm Long.
 WP-60 =105mm Wide x 135mm Long.

WAVEMAKER%20CONTROLLER%20510.jpg



WP Wavemaker Controller. 2013/2014 Version.


Jebao Wavemaker Circulation Pumps WP10 WP25 WP40 & WP60

These wave makers are intended to simulate the natural waves and whirlpools found in a marine environment.

Features
 WP-10 Maximum flow rate of up to 4,000 litres per hour
 WP-25 Maximum flow rate of up to 8,000 litres per hour
 WP-40 Maximum flow rate of up to 13,000 litres per hour
 WP-60 Maximum flow rate of up to 20,000 litres per hour
 Adjustable speed control (100%, 75% and 50%).
 Unique multi mode controller to allow adjustment of the wavemaker to suit the users requirements.
 Use of low-voltage, low power, DC variable-speed pump, minimizing heat transfer to the aquarium and maximising user safety.
 Easy to use latest version controller.
 Adjustable pump housing so pump flow direction can be easily altered.
 Wide voltage input AC100 ~ 240V 50/60Hz.
 Can be used in a variety of aquarium sizes. Suitable for aquariums with glass up to 15mm thickness.
 Easy installation and maintenance.
 360 degree rotation on a magnetic bracket.
 6 different operating modes, including variable pulse modes for wave generation and a Reef Stream mode that generates a random flow pattern similar to that found on a natural reef.
 Night sensor - automatically detects when tank lights go out and slows the pump.
 One-touch feed mode - slows pump for a period of 10 minutes.
 High performance, powerful, water flow combined with low energy consumption.
 Ceramic shaft for long life and durability.
 Intelligent control system to generate various wave patterns to suit your tank.
 Extra-long cable for ease and comfort of placement, even on larger tanks.
 Low voltage, safe, reliable power supply. 
 Suitable for freshwater and saltwater.
 The WP10 has a smaller controller than other WP's and is not supplied with a light sensor.

Controller Operation and Modes.
 Press the 'MODE' button to cycle through the selection of 6 mode functions.

Mode 1. H High. Constant, non-variable flow 13000 Litres per hour.

Mode 2. L Low. Constant, non-variable flow at a third of the speed 4300 Litres per hour.

Mode 3. W1. Adjustable pulses at maximum flow rate. Adjust the controller wave duration knob to change the direction of the pulses and vary the size of the wave according to your tank.

Mode 4. W2. The wave maker speeds up from a low flow rate to the maximum flow rate in 6 steps and slows down similarly.

Mode 5. W3. The wave maker speeds up from a low flow rate to the maximum flow rate in 6 steps and slows down in 8 steps. This creates a varied flow pattern.

Mode 6. Else. Reef Stream Mode.This creates a random flow cycle that randomly increases and decreases flow speed and duration. This creates a random flow cycle similar to what you would find in a natural reef.

Feed: Press the 'FEED' button once, the blue '10min' light will illuminate indicating that the pump has been stopped for 10 minutes. When the time has elapsed, the light will go off and the pump will be turned back on. Alternatively, press the 'FEED' button again to start the pump.

Lock: To prevent changes from inadvertently occurring by accidentally knocking the adjustable control knob. 

Night: When the supplied two-pinned sensor is inserted into the small socket on the left hand side of the control box, night mode will function automatically. The sensor detects when the tank lights go out and slows the pump to half speed. 

Package Contents.
 Wave Maker Pump.
 Inteligent Controller, latest 2013 Version.
 AC/DC Adaptor.
 UK Mains Power Cord & fitted 13a UK Plug.
 Light Sensor (very small) and double sided tape for mounting controller.

Dimensions
 WP-10 = 57mm Wide x 75mm Long
 WP-25 = 75mm Wide x 100mm Long
 WP-40 =100mm Wide x 130mm Long
 WP-60 =105mm Wide x 135mm Long

----------

*lost* (04-02-2014)

----------


## lost

Adjustable speed control (100%, 75% and 50%).
2000lpm to much for my tank  :Mad:

----------


## lost

I have read on another site
H1: High flow 100%
H2: Medium flow
H3: Low flow 33%
If it is 33% then I might get away with it

----------


## Gary R

Bit more here about the wp-10

Product Description





For use in smaller tanks the variable voltage power supply is recommended. Because the power of the pump can be a bit much at full power in many applications.





Features：


●  Easy installation and maintenance,Fixed with magnetic
   suction and absorption tray for selection 
●  Easily direct wave by rotating in C style bracket (very similar to Tunze).

●6 Different modes. Max 4000L/3000L/2000L/3 Types of stream mode.

●  High performance, powerful water flow and low energy consumption.
●  Ceramic shaft can for long life.
●  Intelligent controlling system come pre-programmed with existing wave patterns.

●  Light sensor reduces speed when lights go out to allow corals and fish to sleep.
●  Low voltage operation,safe and reliable.
●  Suitable for fresh water and marine water.

Worldwide voltage 110V~240V, we will ship with plug adapter for your country!!





Mode

H1: Maximum flow fixed-made stream mode (4000L)

H2: 75% of maximum flow rate

H3: 50% of maximum flow rate 

L: 1/3 of the maximum flow fixed flow made ​​to flow mode (1200L)

W1: classic mode of making waves (Wavebox Function)


Different type of the tank need to apply different type of the setting:

Adjustable the controller on the wavelength is sameas the Tank Size(Long), when the Wave same as the Tank Length is suitable. Revise the clock button as you need to reduce the wave. When change the setting require at least 10mins to verify if you change the controller button. Watch and try to adjust the best wavelength on your tank



With "speed/Lock", chose S1, S2, S3 for W1 mode to select the size of the wave


W2,W3(Reef Stream Mode with Adjustable): ordinary fixed program made ​​stream made ​​wave mode;

This two modes by means of the knob to change the the fixed program's effect, need to be adjusted according to the creatures in the water

W3(Reef Stream Mode): Indefinite program cause stream made ​​wave mode;

According to the aquatic adjustment knob to change indefinite program effects;



Else: Random mode



Feeding Mode : Press the "FEED" button once, "10min" (blue lights) stop the wavemaker after 10 minutes made ​​waves pump start again. Or direct press the Feed button to back to Normal

Lock knob parameters function: long press the "FEED" key until the "LOCK" red indicator light already locked knob parameter adjustment knob does not change the wave shape. The purpose is to prevent wave after a good tune(Save setting), inadvertently knob again to change the wave-shaped. To unlock to tune waves, long press the "FEED" key until the red indicator light is off you can;




Power Usage 
10w 

Flow Rate 1200-4000L/h 
Voltage 12/24V 
Size 

75mm× 50mm 

Pump Diameter Diameter 50mm 
Magnet Mount Thickness Magnet fixed(15mm) or absorption tray fixed

----------

*lost* (04-02-2014)

----------


## lost

L: 1/3 of the maximum flow fixed flow made ​​to flow mode (1200L)
Might get away with it then  :lol:

----------

*Gary R* (06-02-2014)

----------


## Gary R

Well just ordered a wp-40  :Smile: 

Estimated delivery Saturday, 15 Feb. 2014 - Monday, 24 Feb. 2014  and it was £57.99 from Hong Kong

To Buy in the uk they are £80

----------


## Gary R

Just been looking at the Jebao DC 12000 Pump Controllable Marine Reef Sump Pump 

Now that looks good  :Smile:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jebao-DC-1...item4acaebe0a0

£149 in the uk and £90 from Hong Kong

----------


## Gary R

Well this WP-40 came this morning ....BUT the post man wanted £14 off me for a Customs Charge  :Frown:  
So told him to take it back as I could get it for the same price from a local shop and have a 12 months return if it goes wrong.

----------


## lost

I hope you have better luck than I did at getting my money back from the far east

----------


## Gary R

> I hope you have better luck than I did at getting my money back from the far east


Forgot to say ....I paid it in the end  :lol: 

They are good pumps it was a bit noisy to start off with a bussing sound as it speeds up and down, but after a few day its gone quiet.

----------

*lost* (27-02-2014)

----------


## lost

How are you getting on with this gary?  I see they sell the pump and controller separately now I am after a wp10 I think that should be ok in a 100l tank  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Yes m8 its because you can buy a double controller now and as most will end up buying two pumps it will work better switching between both pumps

A wp10 should be ok for your tank Dave.

----------

